# Found a small lump - any experience with something like this?



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was patting Shala yesterday and discovered what feels like a frozen pea on her back, just above her back leg (but definitely on the flat part of her back). Defiitely not a lipoma. It is small, hard and doesn't really move. I called the vet to see what they thought, and the girl I spoke to said it sounded like it could be a sebaceous cyst. Shala happened to have an appt today for her cartrophen injection, so I asked the RVT to feel it. She agreed it is not a lipoma. My inkling is to make an appt with my vet and get it aspirated. Am I being alarmist? Shala is 8 years old. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You are not being alarmist. Get it aspirated - it’s better to know for sure! What I thought was a lipoma on Rocket turned out to be a mast cell tumor. He was only four. It was removed with clean margins and hasn’t come back. I’m so thankful my vet aspirated it on the spot just during a routine checkup.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> You are not being alarmist. Get it aspirated - it’s better to know for sure! What I thought was a lipoma on Rocket turned out to be a mast cell tumor. He was only four. It was removed with clean margins and hasn’t come back. I’m so thankful my vet aspirated it on the spot just during a routine checkup.


Thank you. This definitely reinforces my wanting to get it checked sooner than later. What did the bump feel like that turned out to be the mast cell tumour?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You're welcome! It felt hard, but pliable if that makes sense. It felt like a lipoma to me and was under the skin completely as opposed to being embedded somewhere in the dermis. My vet said that MCTs can masquerade as innocent cysts and lipomas, which is why it's good to always aspirate questionable lumps.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd check it out right away also. Please keep us updated, Shala is the same age as Ellie and I just always feel that connection with you two. Sending positive vibes...


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Duke had a bump like that just above his left shoulder a few years ago. We aspirated it and it turned out to be just a cyst. I still ended up having the entire thing removed. It would get infected. He did two or three courses of antibiotics and it would go down in size, but kept coming back. I wish I 'd had it removed much sooner. It's not always worst case, but it's always best to know.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I don’t think you’re being an alarmist. Go with your gut and have her checked. 
Storm had a lump on her belly a few summers ago that we went through antibiotics for and ended up having removed. I had it sent off and it ended up being cells around a foreign body (possibly a foxtail). It was a relief, but I had the same hesitancy as you. Always go for peace of mind.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd also have it aspirated. We just did that with Lana and it wasn't even a bump just a weird section of swelling on her hind paw that we (the vet and I) couldn't find a cause for. Could be bacterial. Could be fungal. Could be something worse. Only way to know for sure is to get the cells under a microscope at Cytology and have them analyzed. That phrase "better to be safe than sorry" comes to mind.  I hope it's nothing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You are all so helpful and supportive. Thank you. And thank you for all the descriptions and experiences you had. It really does prove it could be anything, so best to get it checked.

I did make an appt with my vet. It's not til next Wednesday, but I feel like that's okay. It's very small, but not really pliable or moveable. I'm hoping it's just a cyst, but I will have it aspirated for sure. 



nolefan said:


> IShala is the same age as Ellie and I just always feel that connection with you two. Sending positive vibes...


Thank you... same here. Hard to believe they are both eight years old already, eh?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree that you aren't being an alarmist and I'd get it aspirated. Eight years old, time really flies! Honey has a MCT a 1yr old and at almost 11 gets lots of lipomas. With Covid protocols at the vet's I end up sending a hand drawn pic showing where they all are so each one can be checked. (BTW, the pic looked like it was drawn by a 1st grader.)
We can't be too careful...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in the get it aspirated group also. It could be nothing (and hopefully is!), but I'd check as soon as I find anything like that every time.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I think you see, all of us Golden people have learned to fear cancer in our dogs! When a bump of any kind appears on one of my pups, we get to our vet and ask he be aggressive in dealing with the bump...aspirate it and get anything of concern checked at the lab. Or better yet, take it out all together...of course our vet know what is best in these cases!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> With Covid protocols at the vet's I end up sending a hand drawn pic showing where they all are so each one can be checked. (BTW, the pic looked like it was drawn by a 1st grader.)


Such a good point I hadn't even thought of! At my vet, the RVT picks them up at the door, so hopefully I will be able to show her exactly where it is (it took me a few seconds yesterday to find it to show the tech who gave Shala her cartrophen shot yesterday). I sort of totally forgot I won't be in the room when my vet feels it (which seems insane after 15 months of this!). She'll call me or might even come out to chat outside afterwards, but this will be the first time Shala is going in during Covid protocols for something other than a quick monthly injection or her wellness exam.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Irish Setter had a lump on his--turned out to be a cyst. My golden retrieve, Honey , several years later, had place on her rear leg that neither my vet nor myself thought it was anything to fret over, but he removed it, sent it off--grand two mast cell tumor without clean edge. So he had to operate and remove a larger area. This time it was clean . She was about 8 at the time. Los her at right at 14 and she never had any more lumps.

The ends of the incision were healing and that rambunctious girl busted the center open. My vet didn't want to re-but wanted it to heal from the inside out. She hated baths--took two to give her one. But I was to spray out that open wound twice a day, and when it started healing, i think it started to itch and spraying water on it with the water hose must have helped the itch. I didn't even have to hold her her still. This is her leg after the surgery, and then after she busted the middle open after the ends had healed. I get every lump or odd looking place check out.














stitch


----------



## KayceeLynn (Jun 13, 2021)

My girl Lucy has a few of those and they turned out to be sebaceous cysts. I would agree to still have it aspirated to be sure though. Any time they develop a new lump or bump it’s a good idea to double check them. Lucy has a couple hard lumps like you’re describing and I don’t worry when new ones just like it pop up. Then she developed a larger softer one and I got that one aspirated too and it turned out to be fatty. If one pops up that feels different than those two, I’ll get that one tested too!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has some little bumps all over him, they’ve all turned out to be cysts. He’s had a fairly large one (gum ball sized vs pea sized) one his tail since he was 2. The others are on his side and don’t bother him, but they’re also small.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Update: we went to the vet yesterday. She agreed it is not a lipoma. She took two needles of gunk out of the growth - the first, she said, was all pus. The second had pus plus some blood in it, too, though she said that could have come from hitting a skin capillary, and was not necessarily a concern. But we won't know for sure til the lab results come back. She said it could be anything from an infected hair follicle, or a piece of vegetation that got in there and got infected and impacted, or a sabaceous cyst .. to a mast cell tumour. It's a holiday here today and the lab may or may not be open tomorrow (many businesses and such are taking extended long weekends). I'm hoping they will be open and get the results tomorrow, but it may not be until Monday.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> ... It's a holiday here today and the lab may or may not be open tomorrow (many businesses and such are taking extended long weekends). I'm hoping they will be open and get the results tomorrow, but it may not be until Monday.


Why in the HECK is it always a holiday weekend.... sending vibes for receiving the report tomorrow that show an infected hair follicle and nothing more. Sending you a hug, try to keep busy.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending good vibes and prayers your way for sweet Shala


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers flying across for your precious Shala, keeping everything crossed for you both x


----------



## Dogsport (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m praying it is nothing. My female has had two lumps removed. One was a wart, the other was malignant. Both were removed successfully and did not grow back, although they said either one could return. She has a hard black lump on her neck which will be removed and tested as soon as they have an opening. It doesn’t look like either of the other two, but she’s healthy for her age and I don’t want to take any chances.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and Shala - hoping all is well. In my experience ALL dog health emergencies happen on Sundays - always! But a long holiday weekend is about the same.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Hoping for good news.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Hoping for good news too!! The wait for lab results always feels like it takes forever


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the good wishes. No news yet..


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh shoot, saw your post and was hoping you had good news so we wouldn't have to wonder/worry about it all weekend.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prayers for Shala. I hope you get results sooner so you don’t have to worry until Monday.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cwag said:


> Oh shoot, saw your post and was hoping you had good news so we wouldn't have to wonder/worry about it all weekend.


Oh, sorry about that! I wish I had something to report. It's so nice to have so many people here in Shala's corner. It means a lot.

I'm hoping no news is good news.. but it may well be that the result isn't even back to my vet yet. Argh. Holiday weekends are so hard.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I always hate that waiting for lab reply .Prayers it is nothing.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

any update? how’s miss Shala?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Still waiting... It turns out my vet wasn't in yesterday either. I'm hoping that this means it is NOT bad news - since the results are in, and no other vet in the practice has called. My vet is in today - she does surgery all morning and early afternoon, but usually does her calls in between (before appointments). Again, I'm kind of hoping that since she didn't call me right away this morning that it is not urgent. Shala is totally fine, thanks for asking  - but I do think the growth has grown (still could just be infected). I'm not letting my phone out of my sight until I hear.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree, it’s probably nothing terrible if no one has rushed to call you!!! Hopefully you’ll hear soon. If I’m this antsy, I can’t imagine how you feel!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I really feel for you, the waiting is just awful. Keeping everything crossed for you and beautiful Shala x


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you call THEM for an update? 

I hope no news is good news.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's not good news. It's actually worse than the worst case scenario we expected. I feel like my head is going to explode. It's a sarcoma of some kind. The lab result suggests myxosarcoma (soft tissue sarcoma) or chondrosarcoma (a kind of bone tumour) but also says osteosarcoma should be considered. My vet immediately called the specialist clinic and got her in. She has been booked to see the specialist and get a CT scan Thursday to see how deeply infiltrated the tumour is (the small pea I felt is likely just what has made it to the surface). At that point, they will know whether they can just fully remove it and get a biopsy, or whether they need to take a chunk out to send it for the biopsy. I'm just reeling. She only just turned 8 in May. My poor sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the results, sending good thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Take it one step at a time. The good news right now is you have a small tumor which hopefully has not metastasized.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear the results. Megora is right: one step at a time. I will be keeping my fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you. Kind thoughts from Quebec.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Everyone is right, just take each day as it comes and make the best decisions you can. Know we are all thinking of you and Shala. I am happy your vet was able to get you in so quickly for the CT Scan and Specialist.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking about you and Shala and hoping for the very best for her. Kate's right, one step at a time. It is really good that you have a Specialist appt. so soon.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh I am so, so sorry. I’m glad you got in with a specialist so soon. Sending all my good thoughts and prayers for you and sweet Shala


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ugh, it's just not fair. I'm really sorry to hear this! I'm hoping for better news for you and Shala following the CT scan and visit to the specialist!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope whatever decisions you make, that you are at peace with them. These are tough choices that you'll be making here very soon. I hope you are able to enjoy Shala as much as possible this summer.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've been checking in,even though Ihad nothing to add- I am so sorry you got bad news. But glad you didn't ignore it and hoping it is early and as non-horrible as it can be.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry. I hope it’s something they can treat well with longterm positive outcomes. Prayers for Shala and for you.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m so sorry that you got bad news. I was really hoping for something benign or easy to remove if malignant. Hopefully it can still be removed and she can have a longer life. Praying for you both!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hate this for you and sweet Shala. I really agree with the take it one day at a time and one step at a time and try not to dwell on what's unknown for future days. Hugs to you both.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know how devastating this is. When Chance was 10, I felt a hard bump at his chestbone - not all that noticeable - and brought him into the vet. She thought it was mast cell or the like and she believed it was a fast spreading cancer. Like you, got into the specialist within a few days. Well ultimately it was large but a slow-growing type with low incidence for metastasizing. Plus, by doing the biopsies and scans first, the surgeon knew the precise perimeters before surgery. Very positive outcome with clean margins and no chemo needed. And even at 10 y.o., Chance healed well without complications.
But the first indication that day at the primary care vet, things seemed very dire. So stay positive because Shala is only 8 and that is on her side for healing and recovery. I will say prayers that you get better news and a good prognosis.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am just devastated. It has taken a bit of time to really set in. It wasn't until I hung up the phone with my vet and then called the specialist clinic and confirmed the appt for the CT scan that I actually realized that Shala has cancer. We were actually out walking when my vet called and so the rest of our walk home, all I could think was, Shala has cancer. 

And then last night, I had an even more awful realization that I probably won't get to have Shala as a sweet old senior. And that just shattered me. I know I am jumping ahead - and hopefully going to places that maybe I won't need to - but it was what hit me last night. My last girl had cancer - but she was diagnosed at 12. It is such a different thing when it comes too early. 



goldy1 said:


> I know how devastating this is. When Chance was 10, I felt a hard bump at his chestbone - not all that noticeable - and brought him into the vet. She thought it was mast cell or the like and she believed it was a fast spreading cancer. Like you, got into the specialist within a few days. Well ultimately it was large but a slow-growing type with low incidence for metastasizing. Plus, by doing the biopsies and scans first, the surgeon knew the precise perimeters before surgery. Very positive outcome with clean margins and no chemo needed. And even at 10 y.o., Chance healed well without complications.
> But the first indication that day at the primary care vet, things seemed very dire. So stay positive because Shala is only 8 and that is on her side for healing and recovery. I will say prayers that you get better news and a good prognosis.


This is such a helpful post to me right now. Thank you. I know I need to stay positive. We will know so much more tomorrow. I am hoping so hard that they are going to find that it is not terribly invasive, and that it hasn't spread, and they will just be able to remove it all. The CT is being done for exactly the reasons they did it for Chance - to figure out the margins that will be necessary, to stage the cancer and properly identify it. The very best thing I could hear right now would be that it is entirely removable and that she won't need chemo. 

I still feel like this is impossible. My poor little potato.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I still feel like this is impossible. My poor little potato.


Really hope you get some good news tomorrow! I am glad you don't need to wait too much longer to find out the next steps. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Stephanie, I'm just seeing the results from yesterday... I will grasp on to the possibilities offered by Chance's experience. Please know how much I care... I can't put words to the empathy I'm feeling right now... Shala is so special.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

We have already been in touch but just wanted to add here that I send all kinds of positive thoughts for a good prognosis tomorrow.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hugs and a million positive vibes flying across to you and Shala, I'm so sorry you're facing this x


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Sending you so much love. My heart dropped when reading your updates. I will be keeping fingers and toes crossed that you have a positive visit with the specialist.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saying extra prayers tonight for tomorrow. Hugs!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been praying for you and Shala. I wish we could do more.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the good wishes and prayers. I will very gratefully take them all. Our appt is in a few hours. I just have no idea where it will take us. 

I took her to the huge park yesterday where she can run and walk off leash, and she ran hard and rolled in the grass and found an old hockey puck, which was the BEST for carrying along and having thrown (they roll!). Her energy was as great as ever, and she has not lost any weight recently, so I am really hoping the tumour is in very early days.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm with you in spirit as you start this journey, and hoping for the very best outcome.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope today's appointment went well!! Have not stopped thinking about you and Shala.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I am just seeing the news on Shala. I am so sorry. Sending good thoughts and hoping that the CT shows early involvement.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, just thinking of you today...


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Me too


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Same here.......


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

me too!! i keep checking for any updates


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Continued love is being sent your way


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

💖 💖 💖 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You are all so wonderful, thank you. Your support really means so much to me - and helps a lot. Sorry for the delayed reply. It was a long day, and I brought home a very loopy and confused post-sedation pup last night.

The appointment went very well, and was sort of a "best case scenario in a bad situation." The surgeon was amazing, and spent about a half hour on the phone with me after her assessment of Shala, walking through the lab report, why each form of sarcoma was suggested and what each one is. She believes the tumour is most likely soft tissue sarcoma. The very good news was that she is 100% positive she can fully remove it with good wide margins - and she said she could do that without even getting a CT scan. She said from what she felt, how she could pick it up and move it, she does not believe it is invasive. That was a HUGE relief. She said we could do chest x-rays and an abdominal ultrasound to check for any spread, or we could do a CT scan. The CT would confirm (or negate) her belief that the tumour is not deeply invasive, and it would show whether there is any sign of metastasis in the lungs or abdomen AND the brain (which x-ray and u/s would not) AND it would also show if there were any sign that this nodule is an outport of osteosarcoma or any other kind of bone cancer (both of which were suggested, along with soft tissue sarcoma, by the cells found in the tumour). I didn't hesitate - I just said let's do the CT because it will give me 100% assurance that we have not missed anything. So that happened yesterday late afternoon. 

And more good news - the surgeon said she did not see anything concerning on the CT. With a caveat that she is not a radiologist, and it IS possible that she could miss something that the radiologist will identify. But by her assessment, there is no spread and indeed, the tumour is not invasive. We will likely get the radiologist's report back Monday latest (possibly today, but more likely Monday) so that is when we will know for sure. But she has scheduled Shala for surgery to remove the tumour Tuesday. She will have a two week recovery period, and by then, we should also get the biopsy back to confirm what kind of cancer it is. As a precaution, she has already booked us with the oncologist, in the event that is it something that requires further treatment like chemo or radiation. Based on the CT, both she and the oncologist (whom she consulted with over the CT scan yesterday already) think that is probably not going to be necessary, but again, we just need the confirmation from the radiology report and then from the biopsy. 

So for now, it was probably the best possible outcome I could have hoped for in this awful situation. If we can get it out of her Tuesday and that will be that, I will be so incredibly relieved and grateful. Shala seems to be finally more herself now - it was a tough evening and night. She cried and she seemed very unsure of exactly where she was and even who I was. She didn't pee until 10pm - each time I took her out, she just stood still and wouldn't move (she hadn't peed since 1pm!). I was so relieved when she finally did. She woke up several times through the night, cried, and just seemed unsure of herself. But I think she is finally doing better now. I'm going to take her for a walk shortly, and hopefully she'll be more comfortable outside. Poor little thing.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so relieved to see this. It does sound like there are lots of reasons to hope this will be all a bad memory soon and you and Shala will have many more happy years together. I think most of us can just picture ourselves in your shoes and how awful we would feel and now we will hope with you that the surgery will be the end of it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Big sighs of relief! This is a fantastic update! Shala will be back to herself in no time at all. Hopefully you will be worry free soon, and enjoy many more happy and healthy years together 🥰


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I am so glad to hear that the surgeon didn’t see any bone involvement! And the fact that she thinks she can remove it with clean margins - so happy to hear that. Poor girl after the anesthesia, give her a hug for me.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a good report from an otherwise (could have been) dire situation. This is almost exactly what Chance's CT scan and consult with the specialist revealed pre-surgery. The only big difference is Shala's is "movable", Chance's was fixed. Moveable is better. And Chance needed "nothing" post-operatively and it was a full complete relatively easy recovery for my 10 year old!
Vets don't give these kinds of promising reports lightly either. Knowing that they would rather prepare people for the worst and then give good news after.
So this is extremely positive.
I'm especially glad that the surgery is so soon. It will be behind you both in no time.
Extra hugs for your special girl.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh I'm so relieved! Thank you for the update! I'm so glad they were able to get you in for everything so fast! She should bounce back from the surgery pretty quickly. When Rocket had his MCT removed, he felt crappy for a day or two and then he was mostly back to his old self. It was hard to keep him from ripping his sutures.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes - once they feel good, keeping them from ripping the sutures is your next challenge!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very relieved and happy things are moving in a positive direction for Shala. It's really good she is having the surgery so soon. I hope the surgeon gets really good margins and Shala can recover quickly and things can get back to normal. Hugs being sent to both of you.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to read your update, I know you'll be tremendously relieved when the surgery is over. All my love and hugs flying over to you both, you're a fantastic mum to Shala and I hope with all my heart that she's back to normal soon, take care x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Incredible news given what the initial concerns were.... I'm so sorry for the rollercoaster you've been on and the upset of having Shala feel so crummy yesterday evening. I will continue to check in for updates on how she's feeling and how you're feeling, now that you have been given some positive news, I will say that I do believe that our outlook affects our dogs. I hope we can help you hold onto positive feelings and maybe you can relax a little this weekend and get to just snuggle with her extra. Hugs to you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh I’m so so glad to hear that news!! Definitely the best case scenario in what was otherwise a terrible situation. Like Kristy, I’m sorry about the rollercoaster of emotions you’ve been on this past week. I’ll be thinking of you and Shala this weekend and until Tuesday, I’m so hopeful the radiologist will agree with the surgeon and oncologist.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, great update, hope things go well next Tues. 

Poor girl, anesthesia does strange things at times, hope she's doing better now.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so happy for you to read this latest update. I hope all continues to be good news.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We got the CT scan report from the radiologist yesterday evening and it was all good news! It confirmed the tumour is not invasive and showed no spread to the brain, chest or abdomen. No tumour activity in her bones. I am so beyond relieved. So now, we need to get through Tuesday. I will be so relieved when this is out of her and she can start to recover. She will definitely stay at the clinic Tuesday night, on IV pain meds but if she is doing well, she will come home Wednesday. 

And she is totally back to her old self now. I told the surgeon when she called me about the CT about how long it took her to get over the sedation and she said she is definitely more sensitive to it, and that if she ever has to be sedated again, to tell the vet administering it to stay on the low end of dosage. She said she expects Shala will also have a hard time coming out of the anesthesia, but she will be in the clinic so they can monitor her. And they will call me with updates and even pictures of her, since I can't go and visit. And she said, even outside of Covid time, she would not have recommended visiting Tuesday night, as the dogs can sometimes get either too excited when they see their person, or too anxious when they leave again, and for the first night, it is just better to let them rest and recover from the day. Hard for us, but definitely best for them. 



goldy1 said:


> This is almost exactly what Chance's CT scan and consult with the specialist revealed pre-surgery. The only big difference is Shala's is "movable", Chance's was fixed. Moveable is better. And Chance needed "nothing" post-operatively and it was a full complete relatively easy recovery for my 10 year old!
> Vets don't give these kinds of promising reports lightly either. Knowing that they would rather prepare people for the worst and then give good news after.
> So this is extremely positive.


This is exactly what I am hoping for. The father of one of Shala's breeder's other litters also had an experience like Chance's - once it was out, that was it. So I am really, really hopeful that this, too, will be a one and done.



ArkansasGold said:


> When Rocket had his MCT removed, he felt crappy for a day or two and then he was mostly back to his old self. It was hard to keep him from ripping his sutures.





goldy1 said:


> Yes - once they feel good, keeping them from ripping the sutures is your next challenge!


Shala will definitely be a conehead for a good while after she comes home. I need to use a cone for her with most things - even the smallest little cut on her paw pad or ripped nail. She is definitely a licker. So I'll need to make sure she cannot reach the stitches 100% of the time.



nolefan said:


> I do believe that our outlook affects our dogs. I hope we can help you hold onto positive feelings and maybe you can relax a little this weekend and get to just snuggle with her extra.


Yes, I am definitely in a better place now. Before the surgeon saw her and we got the CT, the prospects were so scary. When you see sarcoma - and possibly as bad as osteosarcoma - on a lab report, it's so hard not to go to the darkest of places. Thank goodness, it was only 48 hours before the surgeon started me feeling more positive. We are definitely going to just enjoy the next few days. I'm not taking her to hunt training (the plan was for big long swims this weekened, and I just don't want to overtax her), but we will go to tracking on Monday morning. Otherwise, I just plan to hang with her, go for walks and take her to the splash pad to cool off and get some love from the kids. 

On to Tuesday!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay! So happy for you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think your experience gives all of hope when we are faced with that awful waiting for results to come in. I think your veterinary team sounds awesome so far. Everything sounds so thorough. Chance's surgery was in 2015. Even with no Covid restrictions, we were advised against visiting for the exact same reasons. They told us to feel free to call anytime, just not when they were doing rounds which was a set time every 2 hours through the night.
It will be over before you know it.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so happy you got a good report from the CT scan. That's a relief....Sending positive thoughts for her surgery.....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> I think your experience gives all of hope when we are faced with that awful waiting for results to come in. I think your veterinary team sounds awesome so far. Everything sounds so thorough. Chance's surgery was in 2015. Even with no Covid restrictions, we were advised against visiting for the exact same reasons. They told us to feel free to call anytime, just not when they were doing rounds which was a set time every 2 hours through the night.
> It will be over before you know it.


I hope it can serve as a little bit of hope. I feel so lucky to have the vet I do - she told me she saw the lab result and before she even called me, she called the specialists' clinic and said "please please please get this dog in - she needs a CT, she will need specialized surgery." She knew it would be what I would want and she wanted to be able to tell me the awful news but be able to tell me what the plan could be to move ahead at the same time. I so appreciated that, and it meant my wait from awful news to clearer and better info was only 48 hours. And the surgeon is incredible. I want every bit of info you can give me and she has been the perfect person for that. 

I feel really confident that Shala will get great care while she is there. She said I can also call anytime for updates or just reassurance if I'm worried. They truly do understand what owners are going through and try to make it as easy as possible, given sometimes really hard circumstances.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> I hope it can serve as a little bit of hope. I feel so lucky to have the vet I do....


I appreciate you being so open about sharing what you're going through. This kind of roadmap is so valuable to have when the next person goes through this. Continue to say prayers for this to go as well as possible...


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

nolefan said:


> I appreciate you being so open about sharing what you're going through. This kind of roadmap is so valuable to have when the next person goes through this. Continue to say prayers for this to go as well as possible...


I also appreciate you sharing your experience. I am impressed that you caught the lump so small. It’s such a good reminder to examine our dogs regularly. I know I’m paying more attention now when I pet my dogs in the evenings.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Having a veterinarian who partners with you throughout Shala's lifetime is worth its weight in gold. And she knows who to go to for surgery referrals immediately like she did. Beyond awesome. I wish everyone could know this type of relationship with their vet. I have this too with our vet and I'm thankful for her every single day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> I appreciate you being so open about sharing what you're going through. This kind of roadmap is so valuable to have when the next person goes through this. Continue to say prayers for this to go as well as possible...


I've gained so much knowledge and support from the people on this forum through the years. If this experience can help even one person at some point, that would make me happy. It's hard not to worry right from the start when you get a dire lab report... but getting the further tests and information is so helpful. 



rosegold said:


> I also appreciate you sharing your experience. I am impressed that you caught the lump so small. It’s such a good reminder to examine our dogs regularly. I know I’m paying more attention now when I pet my dogs in the evenings.


It was pure luck. I was not examining her - just patting her and felt it. It is definitely lucky that it was so early, and it will make me pay much more attention and do a little once over regularly going forward.



goldy1 said:


> Having a veterinarian who partners with you throughout Shala's lifetime is worth its weight in gold. And she knows who to go to for surgery referrals immediately like she did. Beyond awesome. I wish everyone could know this type of relationship with their vet. I have this too with our vet and I'm thankful for her every single day.


I am so thankful to have the vet I do. She just knew what I would want to do before she even spoke to me and the fact that she called the surgeon and got her in as quickly as she did, I just can't thank her enough. I always say to people, if you don't trust your vet 100% or feel that they are working WITH you, then find another vet. Because most of them really are wonderful and should be an important person in your pet's life. Like a great dogwalker, having a great vet is gold. I'm so glad you have this, too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

just checking in to see how Shala’s surgery went today. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything went well!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

A little Shala update: her surgery went really well. So happy and relieved. It was excruciating waiting for the call yesterday. The surgeon believes she got the whole tumour (of course, she said the biopsy will confirm that 100%) and Shala was doing well. She also removed a little wart-sort-of-thing that sudeenly grew on her head in the past two weeks. The surgeon said she does not believe it is related to the sarcoma, but just to be safe, she took it off and sent it along for biopsy as well, which I am happy about. So Shala will have a bald hip and a little bald spot on her head, too. Poor lovie. But still very hopeful this is one and done.

They weaned her off her IV pain meds overnight and they said she was bright and happy this morning. So she gets to come home this afternoon! That is the best news. I missed her in the house so much and you always worry about how they are doing when you can't see them. I called for an update in the evening and the technician was very sweet - she said Shala was so sweet and one of their star patients (which they might say to every owner! lol). I can't wait to bring her home. It will be a quiet few days, I'm sure. She is on total rest for two weeks - which will probably be harder on me! I will miss taking her for walks a lot. I missed it just yesterday. But I want her to heal well, so we will do whatever they tell us!

Thanks for all the positive thoughts you all sent our way the past few weeks. I really believe every little bit counts.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very happy Shala gets to come home with you today!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> A little Shala update: her surgery went really well.


Excellent update! Sounds like an awesome surgeon. Hope the next 2wks go by fast!! Please keep us posted on the results of her biopsies!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm happy things are going so well, and that she can come home today!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a joy to see this update..... I am just so happy she did well and things are looking better than that very first day. Continuing to send good karma and hugs.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Great to hear that. And your surgeon even found and removed a small wart - she is a keeper!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so thrilled to hear the surgery went well, lots of cuddles will be great recovery medicine for you both!.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a relief! Good to hear she was bright and happy. What a good girl . Now R & R. I hope you can sneak some in too!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So glad Shala will be home with you and that all is well! Those bald spots will grow back


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so glad for such a wonderful update!!! Hopefully these 2 weeks fly by, keep us updated on the biopsy results!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Warning: wound photos below. But the first photo does not show them.

She is home and exhausted. Actually, exhausted would be an understatement. Poor thing. She is also a bit nauseated from the meds - she was trying to eat grass when I brought her out. Hoping that will pass by tomorrow. But at least she managed to get the painkillers all down. It took her a few minutes to decide to eat the yummy little bundle with Gabapentin in it - she held it in her mouth for a good minute before finally chewing it. At one point, she went to get water, and when she finished, basically turned around, walked two steps... and fell asleep again.









The hip wound is quite big. She is very careful not to lie on it, so it must be (understandably) tender.









Head wound:









I have a feeling she will sleep for the next day or two.









Sutures come out in two weeks. I feel so bad for her. I wish just loving them was enough to keep them healthy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Sutures come out in two weeks. I feel so bad for her. I wish just loving them was enough to keep them healthy.


Wow! That is quite the war wound for a pea sized lump! Kind of shocking! Glad she is home and resting up. She is probably so relieved to be home too 💕


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh that is quite a wound! She looks like a sweet angel. I am sure she is exhausted. If I remember, some of the painkillers have sedative effects so this can be part of if too. "Rest equals Recovery" is what the cardiac surgeon told us when Chance had his heart surgery. I never forgot that, So sleep is good. You should try to get some while she is - if you can.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She had a good night's sleep and seems much brighter this morning. Wagging her tail, and coming to me for snuggles, which is really nice to see. She is eating well, taking all her meds, and we had a successful out this morning (no diarrhea from the meds!). She drank a ton of water yesterday - she was constantly going to her bowl - but that seems to be returning to normal today, too, as all the IV meds and sedation leave her body. She is lying beside me, so I have taken the cone off. She has not paid the wounds any attention, which is good. It will be back on any time I can't be with her and overnight, just to be safe.



3Pebs3 said:


> Wow! That is quite the war wound for a pea sized lump! Kind of shocking!


It's huge, eh? The surgeon took 3cm margins all around it. She warned me it would be a bigger than I might expect. But that's okay. I'd rather have had her take it ALL out as safely as she could.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless her, what a brave girl (that goes for both of you)!. I remember the size of Barnaby's wound and was so shocked , but was assured that it was necessary. Sending you both love and hugs, hoping Shala improves with each day x


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> She had a good night's sleep and seems much brighter this morning. Wagging her tail, and coming to me for snuggles, which is really nice to see. She is eating well, taking all her meds, and we had a successful out this morning (no diarrhea from the meds!). She drank a ton of water yesterday - she was constantly going to her bowl - but that seems to be returning to normal today, too, as all the IV meds and sedation leave her body. She is lying beside me, so I have taken the cone off. She has not paid the wounds any attention, which is good. It will be back on any time I can't be with her and overnight, just to be safe.
> 
> It's huge, eh? The surgeon took 3cm margins all around it. She warned me it would be a bigger than I might expect. But that's okay. I'd rather have had her take it ALL out as safely as she could.


Glad she is doing well, and you're being so on top of her recovery (as you know I recently learned the hard way for being to lenient!) 100% agree that it was better for the surgeon to be 100% sure it's gone! Fingers crossed for continued good news!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Really sorry to hear Shala is going through this.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, we got the biopsy back, and it wasn't the best news. I'm feeling a bit down. The tumour was indeed soft tissue sarcoma, which we expected, but it was also grade 2, which we were not expecting. It was fully removed - the margins are absolutely clear, which is very good. But we will see the oncologist, because with the grade 2 comes the concern that it will grow back. There is no spread right now - we know that from the CT - but the oncologist told the surgeon that with this kind of diagnosis, it often comes back within the first 12 months in the same area. So no matter what, she will be monitored now by him, and we will talk about whether some chemo might be worth it. We will discuss all the pros and cons and have to weigh what will be best for her. It may well be that careful monitoring, perhaps some x-rays of the chest in 3 or 6 months, will be fine. But it will all be part of our consultation in August.

Stitches come off next week, and the surgeon told me I can try switching the cone for a tee shirt over her wound, so I am happy about that. Only when I am home and with her, of course. But it will give her a nice break from the cone (in which she is an absolute rock star. I just love her attitude, bless her sweet heart).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm just catching up. I am hoping that good margins will mean all the difference in the world. I wish I had some magic words to say to help you feel better. When is the August consult? I know you all will come up with a good plan. Please know I continue to say prayers for you and for Shala. I'm so glad she can just have the t shirt on some now. It has to be a gift to have the cone off. Sending you a hug.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not the news you were hoping for but far from the worst. Knowing what you are dealing with puts you and your vets in a proactive position. Your team sounds great. You are phenomenal. Shala is more than doing her part. It will all be good. 

The t-shirt will be so much more comfortable and a nice break. I too will continue fervent prayers for sweet Shala.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Ok, I'm just catching up. I am hoping that good margins will mean all the difference in the world. I wish I had some magic words to say to help you feel better. When is the August consult? I know you all will come up with a good plan. Please know I continue to say prayers for you and for Shala. I'm so glad she can just have the t shirt on some now. It has to be a gift to have the cone off. Sending you a hug.


The consult is Aug. 11. I love that he has already been involved in her case, thanks to the surgeon who has looped him in from the beginning. And I know him from when Tesia had cancer - he was her oncologist, too. I feel very lucky to have this team of specialists. They have been so proactive and I feel entirely informed an confident. I'm hoping the margins will also have an influence on whether it is more or less likely to grow back. I'm still just feeling so stunned and sad by what has happened with all this.

And believe it or not, Shala does not seem to love the shirt!!  Maybe she doesn't like having something over the wound. I might just put the cone back on her afterall.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad she has you to take care of her. If you're interested, I bought one of these for my last Golden when he had surgery and he tolerated it well. It has snaps so you can pull it forward and snap it when she needs to go out to potty. 

Suitical


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> I'm glad she has you to take care of her. If you're interested, I bought one of these for my last Golden when he had surgery and he tolerated it well. It has snaps so you can pull it forward and snap it when she needs to go out to potty.
> 
> Suitical


That is ridiculously cute! I think we'll be okay. I'm just going to keep the cone on for now. It's a pain, but she does so well with it, all things considered. It will be good when these stitches come out next week!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> The consult is Aug. 11. I love that he has already been involved in her case, thanks to the surgeon who has looped him in from the beginning. And I know him from when Tesia had cancer - he was her oncologist, too. I feel very lucky to have this team of specialists. ... I'm still just feeling so stunned and sad by what has happened with all this.


I think of you often, when we were talking about our girls turning 8 this year, this worry was the unspoken part. My heart just goes out to you... I'm so glad that you have a team you trust, I imagine that must stir up a lot of memories though. I know Shala is special and hope so much she will be one who has an incredibly good outcome. Continued prayers for her and for you.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm glad she's comfortable in the plastic cone, and I'd stick with it when she's not under direct supervision, but FWIW there are a variety of options less likely to bang into walls or injure you. I've linked some options that we own below. Again... maybe a bit risky to use when she's not under supervision, but way more comfortable when you're home...









Amazon.com : BENCMATE Protective Inflatable Collar for Dogs and Cats - Soft Pet Recovery Collar Does Not Block Vision E-Collar (Large, Blue) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : BENCMATE Protective Inflatable Collar for Dogs and Cats - Soft Pet Recovery Collar Does Not Block Vision E-Collar (Large, Blue) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com : The Original Comfy Cone by All Four Paws, Soft Recovery Collar with Removable Stays, Medium, Black : Pet Recovery Collars : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : The Original Comfy Cone by All Four Paws, Soft Recovery Collar with Removable Stays, Medium, Black : Pet Recovery Collars : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com









Doglemi™ Dog & Cat Elizabethan Surgery Recovery Collar – Lilly & Max | Award Winning Products for Happy Dogs and Cats







www.lillyandmax.com


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

hopefully the clear margin and the lack of mets thus far means very good things for you and Shala beyond the grade 2. I’m crossing my fingers and toes that you get many more wonderful years with her ❤


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> I think of you often, when we were talking about our girls turning 8 this year, this worry was the unspoken part. My heart just goes out to you... I'm so glad that you have a team you trust, I imagine that must stir up a lot of memories though. I know Shala is special and hope so much she will be one who has an incredibly good outcome. Continued prayers for her and for you.


Thank you so much. It definitely does stir up sad memories. Tesia was so strong and healthy - until she was not. And she just went down so fast. Now, she was 12 when she got cancer - Shala is only 8. So I am definitely more hopeful that she will have several more years. And I guess I am also just thinking, if it comes back, we will remove it again. The one positive thing is that we will be watching closely for it, and hopefully if it does grow back, we will catch it early the next time, too.



pawsnpaca said:


> I'm glad she's comfortable in the plastic cone, and I'd stick with it when she's not under direct supervision, but FWIW there are a variety of options less likely to bang into walls or injure you.


I laughed when you said "injure you." The first few nights, she was feeling very clingy and I got woken up a few times being bopped in the back of my head or even in my face by the cone as she tried to curl in closer to me. She had no idea, of course, and I did actually laugh.

I bought one of those donuts for my last dog, who was terrified of the cone. But I haven't even pulled it out of the closet. Shala really is doing okay all coned up and we only have 4.5 more days! (But who's counting?!) I think I feel worse for her than she does.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm way behind on this! Only 4.5 more days in the cone! Amazing! I am really sorry to hear that the grade was more severe than expected. Sounds like you have an amazing care team that is doing everything they can to see her through this. We are all pulling for Shala and hoping for the best outcome with many more healthy and happy years together. Sending love from Alberta!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you!! Yes, stitches come out on Wednesday! The wound is healing really well, at least to my amateur eyes. One thing I have noticed is her ears smell musty, I assume from not really getting any air in them because of the cone. She has never had an ear infection and I don't want to start now! I cleaned them with a cotton pad and EpiOtic, but I don't want to pour any in just now because that will make her want to rub her ears on the carpet and I don't want her to disturb the little wound on her head. I'm giving her a cone break now since she is lying here beside me. Last night, I took it off for her because she was lying on the couch while I was watching TV. She got up and went into my room and settled on the bed where I couldn't see her... but I didn't want to recone her. She was so comfortable. So I got a chair and positioned it so I could see her in my room and watch TV at the same time. The things we do!! 😄 I realize this makes me seem a bit crazy, but whatever!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> She got up and went into my room and settled on the bed where I couldn't see her... but I didn't want to recone her. She was so comfortable. So I got a chair and positioned it so I could see her in my room and watch TV at the same time. The things we do!! 😄 I realize this makes me seem a bit crazy, but whatever!


That doesn't sound crazy at all to me.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> The things we do!! 😄 I realize this makes me seem a bit crazy, but whatever!


Not crazy in the least. We'd do anything to keep our babes happy and comfortable


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hope you have a good week. I know that waiting for appointments is not the easiest thing to do. You walk on eggshells until then. By the way did they give you any input on the small bump on her head?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> By the way did they give you any input on the small bump on her head?


Oh! I can't believe I didn't mention it. Thanks for asking. That one was completely benign. It was a pretty rare thing apparently, but thankfully nothing to worry about. 

Stitches come out tomorrow!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> ... thankfully nothing to worry about.
> Stitches come out tomorrow!


I was afraid to ask.... I'm so glad that this is the outcome for that one. I have been thinking about you all and continue to pray for Shala. Is there a cancellation list you can ask to be put on? Surely they occasionally have an opening? I hope you two have a good week and are able to keep busy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Is there a cancellation list you can ask to be put on? Surely they occasionally have an opening?


Yes, we have been on a wait list since the appointment was made. Nothing yet. I'm just so glad the stitches come out tomorrow. It will be such a relief to be able to resume normal activities and not worry about the wound opening. It has been a long two weeks! I think poor Shala has total cabin fever (I can't blame her!). Everytime we go out just for a bathroom break, she is SO excited. We get to walk up the street and back.  It's always so hard to have to say, okay, we have to go back...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Crazy update: the clinic called me late this afternoon to say they had a cancellation for the oncologist... TOMORROW. And believe it or not, the appointment time is right after Shala gets the stitches out. The girl who called didn't even know we had the stitches appointment. I am so happy we don't have to wait another couple of weeks for the consult.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The stitches are out!! Whoo hoo!! And I get to take her for a walk this afternoon!! I am so, so happy for that. I have really missed walking with her. We can resume all of our activities now, and swimming in lakes and ponds in about 5-7 days, depending on how the wound looks. Just needs to be not crusty. But it is itchy, so she is in the cone when not supervised for at least another day or two.  

Some really interesting info from the oncologist consult: so the tumour is grade two (we knew that). Grade one = not aggressive, not likely to grow back, grade three = aggressive and likely to grow back. Grade two... somewhere in the middle. Ugh. But - there is a further test that can be done on the tumour to get whether this is a grade two that is more likely or less likely to be aggressive, and that will be a good indicator of whether it is a good idea to do the chemo, or whether the oncologist can just monitor her monthly for the next year. If the tumour is going to regrow, it will almost certainly be in the next 12 months. I had no idea they could get that level of information from the tumour, but it is great news. He said he never gets an unambiguous result back from the test either - so we WILL know. Excellent. It is not cheap and it takes a bit longer, but I was like, definitely do it! So it was ordered today - but it will be 2-3 weeks before we get the results. (We have another long weekend this weekend, so that could delay it a bit). 

Overall though, it was a good day. No more stitches, and no need to blindly decide whether to do chemo. We can manage a couple more nights in the cone...


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Fingers crossed for all good news!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots more positive thoughts, I'm so glad you both get to go for walkies, I hope she doesn't pull you over with the excitement bless her!.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great news. Yes - what's a day or 2 more in the cone when you have come so far. Shala has been such a trooper throughout the whole ordeal. Such a good girl!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I am so happy to hear all of this!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I am so glad for that update!!! I bet Shala was thrilled for her walk today


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so glad you both get to go for walkies, I hope she doesn't pull you over with the excitement bless her!.


She was definitely excited - almost confused! - when I turned to go down the street for a real walk. But it was warm and she was definitely a bit tired from being at the clinic and getting the stitches out and seeing the oncologist, so she was pretty mellow. We did her favourite route, minus a stop at the splash pad for now. The wound looks a bit pink and raw where the crusties are coming off (kind of like a scab coming off on a person and the skin is very pink) so I just want to be extra careful for a few days.



goldy1 said:


> Yes - what's a day or 2 more in the cone when you have come so far. Shala has been such a trooper throughout the whole ordeal. Such a good girl!


She is a rockstar. She never fights the cone going back on, never tries to dodge it. And I just marvel constantly at how she deals with it getting stuck in doorways as she goes through and she just pushes or wiggles it til she can get it unstuck. At least now I don't need to worry about her going up and down the stairs too much or getting excited, so the baby gate is gone and she can stand and look out her window.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry for my late reply! We've been dealing with our own medical things at my house (nothing serious). So glad the growth on her head turned out to be nothing, and that she is stitch free now. It's great with the advances in technology you can get a solid and informed care plan going forward. Things are definitely looking up for this girlie! Fingers crossed she won't need chemo 🤞


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yesterday, Laura told me about Shala. We'll be sending tons of super positive vibes your way! 

Wishing you two all the best. Danny, Jane, Rudy, Bailey, Ollie, and Mikey (he's a cat who adopted us  )


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Yesterday, Laura told me about Shala. We'll be sending tons of super positive vibes your way!
> 
> Wishing you two all the best. Danny, Jane, Rudy, Bailey, Ollie, and Mikey (he's a cat who adopted us  )


Thanks for coming back to send us good wishes! Any and all are so, so appreciated. Shala is doing really well - and the wound is healing nicely. Hoping we won't see it grow back again. 🤞

Hope you are all well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Thanks for coming back to send us good wishes! Any and all are so, so appreciated. Shala is doing really well - and the wound is healing nicely. Hoping we won't see it grow back again. 🤞
> 
> Hope you are all well!


Glad to read she's doing really well! I wouldn't have dreamed of not coming back to show you and Shala support 

I'll keep checking back.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Sending healing thoughts to Shala. Hope her molecular testing results are favorable.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

i hope miss shala is continuing to do well!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad Shala is healing well. Positive thoughts are being sent her way that it will be clean sailing for her from here on in. I'm keeping both you and Shala in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Shala's wound is healing really, really well. All the crustiness is gone now, and it's just a white mark. And the fur is growing back slowly but surely! We went to the beach on Monday and she had a great time swimming. I think it really cleaned off the residual crustiness and helped a lot (the water was very clean). And it was just nice to see her having fun!  It's been a tough summer for her.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Amazing journey - so glad to keep getting good reports. Very uplifting to anyone who might be facing something similar!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I got some bad news yesterday. 

The further testing of the tumour revealed that it is quite aggressive and very likely to grow back. Without treatment, the cancer would return more aggressively with higher probability of spread and likely take her life within two years. Simply monitoring her would be more risky as by the time we might find a return tumour, it might have already spread to her lungs or elsewhere. So we are going to do chemo in the hopes of staving off the return for as long as possible. The chemo should also keep it from being AS aggressive when it comes back. He said that most dogs do not feel ill on this chemo - at worst, she will have some GI issues about 5 days after each treatment, but that's usually it. He expects her to feel happy and bright and be able to go on with all of her normal activities throughout. She will get 5 treatments over 15 weeks. She'll have to be at the clinic for an hour each time as it will be delivered intravaneously. 

It just feels so crushing. I'm trying to be optimistic, and I am so relieved that she will not feel sick. She has not actually felt sick at all since this began, other than the pain post-op. We will be able to keep hunt training and tracking, and playing ball and running in the woods. But he could not promise me that I would still have her at age 12. (I know, I know. No one knows how long they will have their dogs, but you hope for at least 12 from a Golden. At least I do...). I was hoping to have her til 15 or 16. I already love her and give her the best life I can every day of her life, but now, I will try to do even more.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sorry you've received bad news. Big hug for you and for Shala. All I can think of to make you feel better is from personal experience -- my Luke was not sick on chemotherapy. He kept eating and playing. He swam happily five days before he passed away.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> ... we are going to do chemo in the hopes of staving off the return for as long as possible. The chemo should also keep it from being AS aggressive when it comes back. He said that most dogs do not feel ill on this chemo - at worst, she will have some GI issues about 5 days after each treatment, but that's usually it. He expects her to feel happy and bright and be able to go on with all of her normal activities throughout.....But he could not promise me that I would still have her at age 12. ....


The news is hard to hear but I hope you can begin to accept it over some time and allow yourself to hide it away and keep making the most of your days as you plan. I hope so much you can do this. I am so glad that she will not suffer feeling badly and continue to have good quality. Thank you for sharing your journey, it is a reminder that I need to stop allowing life to derail my training with Ellie and get out there regardless of weather or life stress. I hope you will continue to update, I think of you and Shala so often.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I got some bad news yesterday.


Ugh! Gut punch. Obviously not the news we were all hoping for Shala. I completely understand this feeling of confusion. When you do your due diligence early, to get a golden from strong lines with good longevity... you expect they will be infallible! But, that cancer axe is so hard to escape in Goldens. And it's worse when it comes earlier than expected. A lot of things to be thankful for. You caught it early before it spread. You're going to do chemo, and she will still feel good through her treatment. You'll continue to monitor her, and hopefully catch it early when it does eventually come back. You're doing all the things to give her the best life and care she can get. No matter what happens, Shala is happy. She'll know forever and always that you love her to the moon and back. We're all on this journey with you, wishing for the best for you both!! Hugs 🤗


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m so sorry you are going through this. Hoping she will be with you for at least a few more years and that she will feel fine the whole time.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so sorry you’re going through this with Shala too . You know that I’m totally in the same boat with Kaizer, I really do get it. If you need anything (even if it’s just to vent!!), my inbox is always open.

I was so hoping you’d have better news for Shala .


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you both love and hugs, prayers and positive thoughts flying across.
I'm so sorry to hear your news. Such a rollercoaster of emotions you must be going through, please know all your GRF family are here for you and your precious Shala x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts to you and Shala.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh, I’m so bummed for you two. But! Keeping up our good thoughts for you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry to see this. Hold on to the hope that she will be one who has many good years after this diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words. It really does help.

I'm going to try to just not think about it. It will be hard for the next few months, as we do the chemo and follow up blood checks, but hopefully once that is done and we are just going in once a month for monitoring, maybe it will not be as front of mind. I always find those drives to the surgeon/oncologist just so heavy feeling. I remember I felt the same way when it was my last dog. She was in the hospital six nights and I would go visit her everyday, and it all just felt so sad. But she was very sick and feeling unwell. If Shala is bright and happy, it might be easier to just not think about it and just live life with her. This is my hope... while at the same time, I just can't believe this is actually happening. It's a strange thing.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> I was patting Shala yesterday and discovered what feels like a frozen pea on her back, just above her back leg (but definitely on the flat part of her back). Defiitely not a lipoma. It is small, hard and doesn't really move. I called the vet to see what they thought, and the girl I spoke to said it sounded like it could be a sebaceous cyst. Shala happened to have an appt today for her cartrophen injection, so I asked the RVT to feel it. She agreed it is not a lipoma. My inkling is to make an appt with my vet and get it aspirated. Am I being alarmist? Shala is 8 years old. Thanks in advance.


Definitely get it checked by your vet!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The news is sort of shocking since the trajectory had been so good. But definitely not the worst either, The chemo will probably tougher on you than on Shala. I think she will beat this with you and your great veterinary team. 
It really makes us think about how we really only have today. Sending hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts for you 2.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i'm so sorry to hear that. I hope her chemo sessions go past smoothly without any hiccups.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry the news isn't better, but am glad you have treatment options that will help. Kind thoughts.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this! It does sound like you have good treatment options and I am glad Shala is feeling well and continues to have a happy life. Keep us posted on how she does. Sending big hugs!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Abeille said:


> Definitely get it checked by your vet!


I did - we are five weeks post-op for soft tissue sarcoma. Chemo starts in about 10 days.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> I did - we are five weeks post-op for soft tissue sarcoma. Chemo starts in about 10 days.


 Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish her the best!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala had her first chemo treatment yesterday and it seemed to go well. She was happy and bright, and was allowed to go with her afternoon dog walk group and had a great time. Ate and peed and pooped normally.

This morning, almost exactly 24 hours later, she threw up three times. Emptied her stomach. (She hadn't eaten breakfast yet, so it was yesterday's digested food). The oncologist had said that if she was going to have side effects (nausea, vomiting and/or diarrhea), it would not be until 5 days later.  I have called and left a message with him to find out if the sooner vomiting is cause for concern. My poor lovie. She just can't catch a break, I feel like.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Shala. I'm sorry she is sick. Maybe they can give her something for nausea.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I have called and left a message with him to find out if the sooner vomiting is cause for concern. My poor lovie. She just can't catch a break, I feel like.


So sorry to hear this! It's awful when our pups are not feeling well. Hope you can get some reassurance from the oncologist ASAP!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am just seeing this today. I am so, so sorry you and sweet Shala are going through this. Prayers for a complete recovery and many more years making memories together.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for precious Shala, please give her a gentle hug from me x


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh - poor girl. Seems too coincidental for it not to be related to her chemo. Hoping that it was simply earlier than the oncologist expected but nothing more worrisome. She needs a break. Hugs.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

sending lots of love to Shala!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your thoughts. The oncology service did call me back yesterday, just as we were out for a very slow walk.  Shala was definitely unwell all day yesterday. She never asked for food and she just slept all day, moving from under my desk, to the couch beside me, to her bed. I realized she never even drank any water or even asked to go out.

They were surprised and a bit concerned to hear she threw up just 24 hours later. It takes a good several days, they said, for the chemo to actually work its way through and get to the lining of the stomach which is when it usually causes the nausea/vomiting and/or diarrhea. So we are not actually 100% sure it was the chemo, but we all agreed it seems odd that she threw up the day after getting her first treatment. There is the norm - and then there are individual dogs, as they said to me. She does have a blood test scheduled for 7 days after the first chemo to make sure her levels don't drop too low - they do it as a rule to make sure the dosage is right.

This morning, I offered her a bit of boiled chicken, even though she didn't ask. She ate it, but did not drink water. We went for a better walk - better in that she was trotting along normally, and sniffing the world, not walking like an old, sick dog like yesterday. That was a big relief, and she even managed to squeeze out a tiiiiny poop despite not eating yesterday, and it was fully formed. 

The chemo service is calling me back around 1pm for an update. They did send us home with nausea and diarrhea meds, just in case, but I held off giving them yesterday (I don't usually jump to meds; I like to see how something plays out, and they agreed I should hold off unless she seemed sick still this morning). I do feel like she is better. I'll offer her some more food in a few hours if she keeps this bit of chicken down.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry you're having such a tough time. Fingers crossed that the chemo, even if tough, does its job. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope she starts feeling better. My heart breaks for you and Shala. I have no idea if it would help, but Duke has Megaesophagus, so he’s pretty much always nauseous. I blend his food in a blender with water to a milkshake consistency. I also feed three small meals a day. It gives him the water he needs, he doesn’t drink water much. It also makes a huge difference in him being sick. He gets a metoclopramide 10 mg with each meal. 

May not apply, but if it can help I wanted to mention it. (Hugs)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Shala was sick yesterday, good to hear she's improving some. 
Hope she continues to do well with her treatments.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope sweet Shala continues to improve. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aw, poor Shala girl. Glad she's feeling better today. I hope she drinks and keeps down her next meal!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe hold off on the walks until she's feeling better? 

These dogs are so stalwart that they will walk even when something is wrong. Not saying there's something wrong, but if she's not drinking... I'd just let her rest for a few days and watch and see.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor Shala, I hope she feels better soon. Hopefully the Chemo can kick the cancer's butt.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Megora said:


> Maybe hold off on the walks until she's feeling better?
> 
> These dogs are so stalwart that they will walk even when something is wrong. Not saying there's something wrong, but if she's not drinking... I'd just let her rest for a few days and watch and see.


Her "walks" the past two days were walking up the street and back so she could go to the bathroom. I'm definitely not making my sick dog go for extended walks. She has mostly just slept them past few days. 



whemtp said:


> Hopefully the Chemo can kick the cancer's butt.


I hope so. I was so hesitant about doing it at all. The fact that it wasn't supposed to make her feel sick helped me to make the decision, and now seeing her feeling so lousy is just breaking my heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How is Shala doing today?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So after yesterday's improvement, she woke me up this morning to get outside NOW, and had liquid diarrhea. And then about 2.5 hours later, she was crying to go out again, and before we made it out the door, she threw up twice (and then we went out and she had more diarrhea). My poor girlie. 

I gave her the anti-nausea/vomiting medication when we came in, and if she asks for food today, I'll give her some rice to try to help bind her up a bit. I have Metro for the diarrhea, too, but I want to see how she does on the anti-nausea med first. 

The oncology service is a bit concerned. They agree it would be weird if it WASN'T related to the chemo, even though this was not supposed to happen. Shala is already scheduled to have blood work done on Tuesday that would indicate if they need to adjust the dose. Hopefully this will pass soon. I hate to see her feeling so sad.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sorry Shala has not been handling the chemo as well as we hoped. HOPEFULLY, it will get better with time, and be all worth it at the end of the day. We can only do the best we can for our dogs with the information and advice we are given. We all would have made the same choice. Hang in there!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m sorry that Shala isn’t feeling well. Hopefully she’ll turn the corner soon!

Interesting that they said there would be some time after chemo before she started feeling effects - Kaizer’s oncologist said that usually side effects are seen in the days immediately following the chemo. Maybe different chemos react differently? 

Kaizer’s been on both Cerenia (and Zofran too - unsure what they gave you) and metronidazole many times. The metro will definitely help with the liquid diarrhea (ask me how I know LOL) and the cerenia has been a miracle worker for nausea/throwing up. If she’s not drinking water and having liquid stool, I’d watch to make sure she doesn’t become dehydrated (it can happen quickly with no drinking/liquid stool, again..ask me how I know!).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They mentioned perhaps giving her Cerenia alongside the chemo next time, but at the same time, we sort of want to see whether she reacts the same way the next time (since it is an unusual reaction and COULD have been a fluke and she has a bug). I'm in favour of holding off, just in case it's not needed.

And I hear ya on Metro! I wanted to take out stock in it when Shala was a baby puppy! I'm hoping that since she ate some rice yesterday evening and more just now (and will get it again later on) that she will bind up. She has not had the urgent need to go out since yesterday around midday, so fingers crossed. I'm trying not to put extra meds into her while she is getting the chemo. But I will if she is suffering (that's why I did give her the anti-nausea drug yesterday). She seems brighter again today...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so very glad to see that Shala is perkier today. Wishing you two a relaxing weekend and continued happy dog. (Just noticing that this thread is two months old.... still seems like a bad dream even from this end.)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I hear you on the holding off on meds, I’m like that too.
I’m so glad she’s feeling better!! Hoping you two have a great weekend with no more bumps


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> (Just noticing that this thread is two months old.... still seems like a bad dream even from this end.)


It has been such a sobering time. You read and hear so many stories of people whose young Goldens got cancer, but you never really think it's going to happen to YOUR Golden, even though you get insurance and know that the breed is prone to cancer, etc etc. I accepted in my head and heart that Shala would probably eventually have cancer, but I honestly totally thought she would be one of those 15-16 year olds. And maybe she will will be, who knows? But her getting cancer at eight was such a sad wake up call. 

This is day 5 since chemo - this is the day she should have just started to get side effects. I am just starting to mix a tiny amount of kibble back into the rice, which seems to have done its job on the diarrhea. Hopefully now that the chemo will have reached the lining of her stomach, I am SO hoping that she doesn't have more nausea and vomiting.That would just be adding insult to injury.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am SO hoping that she doesn't have more nausea and vomiting.That would just be adding insult to injury.


Hopefully it just hit her early, and she only starts to feel better from here. Shala is young and strong. We believe she can get through this!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

How is Shala feeling?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She was good on Saturday, but Sunday, I could tell she was nauseous again. She had only been eating rice, so thankfully, the diarrhea eased. But she looked green and when I took her out to go to the bathroom, she sat down and just looked so defeated. There was also a glassiness to her eyes. I gave her an anti-nausea pill and that really seemed to help. She started eating a little bit of kibble again Sunday evening and through yesterday, and this morning, I just gave her a regular kibble meal. She has her 7-day-post-chemo blood work this aft, so we will find out if they need to lower her dose in the weeks to come.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> ... She started eating a little bit of kibble again Sunday evening and through yesterday, and this morning, I just gave her a regular kibble meal. She has her 7-day-post-chemo blood work this aft, so we will find out if they need to lower her dose in the weeks to come.


Just thinking about you two and sending love. Really hoping that it will be smoother going forward....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you lots more positive thoughts and hugs, poor Shala, I'm so sorry you're both facing this. I will keep her in my prayers x


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

How is Shala? I just realized I haven’t seen an update in awhile!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for checking in. She was in her "feeling good" two weeks before her next chemo, which is Tuesday. She was sick for the 8 days following her first; we are hoping she won't be this time, but I will give her them meds right away this time if she is nauseous. 

Her blood work done seven days after the first treatment was all good, so her dose will not be reduced. Which I guess is good, but I'm worried she will be sick again from it.

One thing that did happen - this past weekend, I noticed that she had a big, hard bump on the surgery scar line. There had always been an elevated line, which I assumed was scar tissue, but this was like a super-ball sized bump. It is possible that Shala got a bug bite and was chewing/itching at it and it just got irritated. It seems to have come down a bit, but not entirely. I spoke to the oncologist about it on Thursday and he said he was a bit concerned about it, but he felt that since it seemed to go down a bit it could wait til he sees her on Tuesday and he will take a look. He said it is possible that it is tumour regrowth, which just sounds so awful and unbelievable to me. (He did also say that if it seemed to grow over the weekend to bring her to the clinic and one of their emergency docs could take a look). I am hoping it is just scar tissue...


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am praying that it's scar tissue or something like that. Especially because of it being right on the surgery scar line that seems very possible. Knowing that Shala's bloodwork was good is reassurance that things are going right. Having the nausea meds ready will be one step ahead this time too. Really praying for all to go well.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I too am hoping that it’s nothing major!! I’m sorry that regrowth is even a concern this soon. I’m glad she’s been feeling better after the initial period, hopefully the chemo won’t hit her as hard this next time!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm glad Shala is feeling better, and I am also hoping she has a better second round. Fingers crossed that this is not a regrowth! It's way too soon!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

When you get a chance, let us know how Shala is doing. I said a prayer for her at the pet blessing today,


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> I said a prayer for her at the pet blessing today,


That is so wonderful of you, thank you. 

She had a tougher time after the second treatment. This time, we started anti-nausea and anti-diarrhea meds right away and continued them for 7 days. And yet... she threw up the day after the treatment, was nauseous all week, so ate little, and then started the diarrhea on day five. That continued until this past Friday, and she threw up again on Wednesday, too. So 10 days of side effects this time.  Poor lovie. She is good now and should be fine now until the next treatment, which is Oct. 12.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending love and hugs to your precious Shala, breaks my heart that she's going through this x


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh - I am so sorry to hear this. 10 days is a LONG time when you are going through it. Apparent now - Shala is more sensitive than average to this chemo. It happens with people too. But it's just so hard for you, possibly even harder than it is on Shala if that's possible. I think it is. Very few people are able to live in the moment the way our dogs do. When Shala is feeling good, she isn't thinking in all likelihood about the next round. So that is good. And maybe next time will be better. Extra hugs for both of you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> breaks my heart that she's going through this x


Me too 



goldy1 said:


> Apparent now - Shala is more sensitive than average to this chemo. It happens with people too. But it's just so hard for you, possibly even harder than it is on Shala if that's possible. I think it is. Very few people are able to live in the moment the way our dogs do. When Shala is feeling good, she isn't thinking in all likelihood about the next round. So that is good.


I hope you are right. My cousin asked me today if she was more reluctant to go into the oncologist's clinic the second time, and in all honesty, she was not. I'm not sure she knows that the visit with all the nice people on Tuesday who love on her and sit with her for a half hour while she has a strange tube attached to her leg has anything to do with her feeling like crud for the next week or 10 days. Thankfully. I hope she never makes the connection. I know the sick days are hard on her, but thankfully, she does not know she has to go through it three more times.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a good patient to stay quiet for a half hour. That's a long time to remain still. It makes sense that she doesn't connect the 2. Not at all (not even close) the magnitude of what you and Shala are going through, but over the years some of my elderly cats needed subcutaneous fluids daily for kidney problems. My husband did it at home and it took about 20 minutes with the needle inserted into the skin at the back of their neck. Room temp fluid plus slow drip equaled a purring cat who would fall asleep in his lap while getting it done. They never ran from it or dreaded it like I thought they would. But I don't think they connected it up to making them feel better. I just think that in that moment they loved the attention and a warm lap.
I hope the next round is easier on sweet Shala.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

How is Shala now?


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so so sorry to see this. I really hope the swelling is not regrowth and that her oncologist is able to find the right anti-nausea med to help her through her treatment. I'm sending all of my best wishes for comfort.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi guys - sorry for the delayed reply. My unread posts are not showing as unread, so I didn't realize there were new posts. 

The oncologist had the surgeon look at the scar and thankfully, she was totally not worried. When she did the surgery and removed the tumour, there was some sort of slight repositioning of muscle over the bone that sticks up on both sides of the back/top of the rear end, and that is really all it is. The swelling that happened I now really believe was in fact a black fly bite that was itchy and swelled up. It has since gone back down and stayed the same size. So that's a relief. 

And the oncologist lowered the chemo dose this past week because she has been so sick on it. And that has done the trick! We kept her on the anti nausea and diarrhea meds for the seven days post chemo this time, and she has not been sick at all. Just a little bit of soft poop yesterday and today, but no throwing up and no nausea interrupting her appetite. So this time has been much better. Tomorrow is the seventh day since last treatment, so I feel like it has been a much better experience this time. Two more treatments to go, in another 2 weeks and then 3 weeks after that. And her fur is almost fully grown back!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear it is going better for sweet Shala.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so glad to see such a positive update!! I’m thrilled for both you and Shala


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

That's wonderful! I'm so happy for Shala and you! So glad the adjustments in treatment are making it more tolerable for her and especially that the swelling was normal.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is really great news on all fronts. Thank you for the update 😁


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

A little update: Shala got her last round of chemo this week. It's such a relief to know that is over. She got sick every single time, and it was so heartbreaking to see her feeling so awful. I'm so hoping that given what she went through, the chemo has done its job. She will now be seen every month by the oncologist for the next year - he will do a careful examination of her entire body for any new lumps. If the tumour is going to regrow (hopefully the chemo has diminished that chance), it will most likely be in the next 12 months and in the same area as her initial one. I can also opt to get a scan or x-rays at any point, and he will also recommend if he thinks one is necessary. I plan to get them done at 6 and 12 months, just to be safe.

She got very grey since she was diagnosed at the end of June, and her fur has thinned a bit. The darkness under her eyes and nose is from fur loss and skin blackening from the chemo, both of which will reverse, according to the oncologist. Her fur on her back and flank is almost fully grown back. I think most people would not notice it anymore, which is good as we are going into the colder weather here. She's been such a brave girl - she had to go in for her chemo treatments all by herself, get blood taken, and lie quietly for a half hour while the IV chemo went in. She went in wagging her tail and happy every time and came out the same. It has made such a difference to be working at home through all of this, especially on the days she was sick and throwing up. I will forever be grateful for all the extra time I have had with her, both before her diagnosis and since.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

what a sweet girl!! I’m so, so glad chemo is over and I hope that it did its jo preventing any further tumor growth!!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

This is wonderful news!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Beautiful sweet face on your girl. Wishing the best for you and Shala.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

What a sweet picture. I'm so glad to hear you two are through chemo, that is wonderful news!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I was just thinking about Shala yesterday and wondering how it was going. I'm so glad she's done with chemo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear she had her last Chemo treatment, so sorry she had a rough time with them.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

SO glad to hear the chemo is done. How brave and what an inspiration to see her wagging both going in and out. I'm sure she was the darling of the staff and doctors. She has me captivated - that's for sure. Praying that the future is bright for both of you.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She's still gorgeous! So, glad for the good news. Hope that you both are stress-free for a long time now.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all for being here with me on this journey. It's not one I expected to be on with an 8-year-old. There've been some not so great days, but hopefully now we are on the other side of the surgery and chemo, there will be many good days ahead.



goldy1 said:


> I'm sure she was the darling of the staff and doctors.


It's funny, they would always say how sweet she was, how good and patient and quiet she was during the treatment, and how everyone loves her. But I always think, they must say that to ALL of their clients! 😄 I always hope she is a good girl. The fact that she went in wagging and happy every time was so comforting to me. If they were anything but sweet and gentle with her, I know she would not have wanted to go back in without me.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear Shala is doing well. Although it's hard to believe she's eight already (I remember the day you brought her home!), I was so saddened to read that you were going through this diagnosis at her age. 
Sending love and hugs, hoping that you have many more happy, healthy years together x


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So . . . how is sweet Shala? Need a happy update today


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> So . . . how is sweet Shala? Need a happy update today


Thanks for asking! I can deliver! She is doing GREAT. Her energy levels are back to normal and she doesn't look like a sick dog anymore. He facial hair has grown back in and her skin is no longer black from the chemo, so no more dark circles under her eyes and nose, and the fur over the surgery area has fully grown back in, too. The only evidence there is that she was sick is that she has "chemo coat." It is short and dry and brittle looking, with no shine. The oncologist told me it is totally normal and it will correct itself in the spring when she sheds her winter coat and her new coat comes in. I say, I don't care if she has a bad coat, as long as she is healthy. Her first blood tests post-cancer were "excellent" according to the oncologist, which was really nice to hear. She sees him monthly for a full exam and blood tests (second post-chemo appt is this Tuesday), and if we get to one year with no regrowth, the chemo has done its job and the chance of regrowth goes way down. I am still working at home, so I really notice the changes in her energy. She sleeps much less now, is much more alert and watching out the window, and often goes to her box and pulls out toys during the day to play. As awful as pretty much everything about the pandemic has been, I will always be so grateful that I was working from home through this whole time and could be here for her when she was in pain after the surgery and then sick with the chemo and just in need of extra love every day.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great news, thank you for the update!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love that update!!!! I’m so glad she’s doing so well! That makes me so happy for you two.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear how well Shala is doing.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Your update makes my day! Every time I see one of your posts, I think of Shala. 
How great we get to hear the success stories. You probably remember when Chance had the malignant lump in his chest. And then complete successful cure with surgery in spite of dire initial diagnosis.
Shala was such an awesome patient I am beyond happy that this is in the rear view mirror and her days are fun-filled and you by her side.
Yes - the up side of this awful pandemic allowed for you to be with her throughout. That was the unexpected silver lining.
Everything about this puts a smile on my face 😊


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such wonderful news!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> You probably remember when Chance had the malignant lump in his chest. And then complete successful cure with surgery in spite of dire initial diagnosis.


Your posts about Chance and messages to me were so helpful and gave me a little dose of optimism at the time. It can feel so overwhelming and sad when you are seeing your dog feeling so sick and think about what cancer might mean. It's so good to be out the other end (or almost). I feel like I can't quite breathe out fully until we are a year out, but she is definitely doing really well right now! I do hope we can join you in the "successful cure" club in 11 months!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------

